# Seeking info on Selkirk Troubadour stove



## CrimsonRider (Jan 29, 2016)

The name Troubadour is used at the beginning of this post. I am trying to find information on that particular wood stove.  I can only find next to nothing on the internet.  If I recall correctly, Selkirk's name seems to be used as the manufacturer.  As far I have to be find, Selkirk makes chimney and/or piping for fireplaces and stoves.....not the wood heater itself. I know this is an old post but I am hoping someone out there has some information on the Troubadour.

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2016)

Moved to new thread.


----------



## CrimsonRider (Jan 29, 2016)

begreen said:


> Moved to new thread.


Are you familiar with the Troubadour?


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2016)

No, I've never seen one. Do you have a picture of it you could post?


----------



## CrimsonRider (Jan 29, 2016)

begreen said:


> No, I've never seen one. Do you have a picture of it you could post?


I do.....but it's not a good one.  I have removed the doors and they are just propped up.  I will try to post.


----------



## CrimsonRider (Jan 29, 2016)

Here ya go...


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice looking doors. I suspect the stove is much too close to the walls, but do not have specs for it.


----------



## CrimsonRider (Jan 30, 2016)

begreen said:


> Nice looking doors. I suspect the stove is much too close to the walls, but do not have specs for it.


It could be.......but it has been there for 26 years  My need is gasket material.  There's plenty out there.....I just can't find information to make sure I put the right type and size back into it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Pyrolysis can be slow. Sometimes it takes many years. This is what was discovered under a hearth that had been in place for years.



Here is a scene of long term wood burning. No, not a chimney fire, actually the chimney had been cleaned just a month before. This is from a faulty chimney installation. It took 39 years to happen, but almost killed someone when it did. Her bed is showing to the left of this picture.


----------



## CrimsonRider (Jan 30, 2016)

begreen said:


> Pyrolysis can be slow. Sometimes it takes many years. This is what was discovered under a hearth that had been in place for years.
> 
> View attachment 173553
> 
> ...


Wow! That's scary. This has never been a full time daily use heater.....that doesn't mean there couldn't be damage. I have felt things near the heater for heat over the years......the fire tools and such....nothing has ever been what I would call hot to the touch. The rear clearance is about 2 feet.  The closest side clearance is about 8 inches......and that's just on the corners. There's really a minimum clearance of a foot.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2016)

If the stove has 36" clearances (all unlisted stoves) then the brick can reduce that clearance by 33% or to 24".


----------



## Frizzy (Mar 8, 2016)

CrimsonRider said:


> It could be.......but it has been there for 26 years  My need is gasket material.  There's plenty out there.....I just can't find information to make sure I put the right type and size back into it.



I have an old Selkirk Troubadour (ca 1982 or so) and am currently trying to sell it  - doesn't fit the wife/designer's new plan.  Anywho: I have a printed copy of a downloaded user/DIY manual for it.  I don't seem to be able to find it online anymore.  The manual does not specify the gasket material, because you're expected to order a specific part. Of course, if you phone Selkirk, they say "we don't make wood stoves" and hang up (I wanted to ask about door liner replacement material).   However, as I recall,  in a chain hardware store (Lowes equiv) that only carried two sizes of gasket "rope", the larger size fit fine.  1/2" maybe?  You'll need the silica glue and clean out the trough thoroughly.

The manual tells you how to use, assemble and install it, and has all the approved clearance numbers.  Mine has the Canadian approved clearances which seem to be a trifle more paranoid than the US numbers in a few examples I've seen.

[In Canada, these woodstoves were tested, certified and labelled to Canadian CSA standards by the Warnock Hersey lab.  Which led to some confusion with people thinking the woodstove was built by Warnock Hersey, and you'll see pictures of this woodstove described as a "Warnock Hersey Troubabour" online.  At the time, Selkirk Metalbestos was owned by Wallace Murray Canada, based out of Brockville Ontario.  Since then it's been reborged several times and is now part of Johnson Controls.]


----------

